# O'kay who's idea was this!!!!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

UH OH!!!! Tilly is so jelous...she wants her own mud hole, just like Geddy and Sawyer!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my...i hate mutt holes. I leave mine on the covered porch to dry of their feet when this happens. Most of the time i just look at them and shake my head.
Awesome pictures...how did you clean that up??


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Looks like fun for the dogs ,but lots of work for you !


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like they had some fun!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

A whole lot of fun.......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ahhhh the true dog spirit on display!!! LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Nicole&Zack said:


> Oh my...i hate mutt holes. I leave mine on the covered porch to dry of their feet when this happens. Most of the time i just look at them and shake my head.
> Awesome pictures...how did you clean that up??



ohhh it was work!! While I was trying to take the pics the kids were running all around the back yard, happy as clams, and proud as punch of their mud hole lol!!!

It was baths all around (actually just showers without soap)


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

haha, they look so proud of themselves


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Mud, a dogs best friend


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, the joys of late winter! 
I always laugh when the pups look like that, because they have no idea why mom won't let them in the house for awhile! 
Goldens + mud = a happy dog!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh happy dogs! I was being so careful to wipe feet and was crabbing about mud in the kitchen this morning until I realized it was from my shoes!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those mud packs will give them peaches and cream complextions. :


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Boy they sure do love their mud, lol


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Oh NO!! I'm just waiting for this to happen here. We're in the thawing process, too - I HOPE! Well, at least they had fun


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's amazing how a tiny hole can yield so much mud. I have the same issue here. The golden boys just egg each other on at my house.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

They look like Mudbud from the 'Snow Buddies' movie!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL. There's nothing cuter than muddy Goldens. 
(Unless you're the one who has to bathe them, of course!)


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> LOL. There's nothing cuter than muddy Goldens.
> (Unless you're the one who has to bathe them, of course!)


Isn't that the truth! It does look like they had a blast and they ar proud of it too!

Tiffany


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

If a mudbath is supposed to be good for humans - why not for dogs?


----------

